# Aluminum cans - a viable source of aluminum for casting?



## strantor (Nov 12, 2012)

I plan to get into casting at some point in the future. I figure I'm going to want to have a lot of scrap aluminum ready to melt down at that point. I was wondering if it's worth my time to save up aluminum cans for that. Some things I've thought of: 1. might take a whole truck load of cans just to make a small part - not sure - currently running some math on that. 2. might not be the best aluminum to make parts out of (is aluminum is aluminum is aluminum?). 3. paint on cans + residual soda/beer inside might cause impurities or other bad mojo, Anybody casted out of soda cans before, or anybody have any input?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 12, 2012)

Cans make a poor choice. Too thin, most burns off before forming a useful mass. Cans are not made from a desirable alloy for casting. If you want to accumulate material for future casting work, look for aluminum that has been previously cast, like lawn mower engine blocks, automatic transmission cases, certain pistons from IC engines, things like that.


----------



## DMS (Nov 13, 2012)

The aluminum you get from cans is not going to flow very well when molten. Most wrought alloys won't work very well either (6061, 2024, etc). The best description I have seen is that you get the best aluminum for casting by salvaging things that were produced by casting. Tony has a good list of common items. I'm sure you'll stumble across lots, just keep your eyes open. Just be careful, zinc casting metal (also called "pot metal" looks a bit like cast aluminum. You don't want to mix the two and melt them. The vapors from zinc can kill you, or at the very least make you very sick. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_fume_fever


----------



## strantor (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. Good info (especially the life-saving info). I've seen posts around here of people saying they went to the scrap yard and found _______ goodie. I've only been to the scrap yard (http://www.cdscrapmetal.com/) once, and it seemed like a deposit-only establishment. You drive up, wait in your truck in line, and then pull forward and guys unload the truck, weigh your scrap, and pay you accordingly. It was a high-traffic area and I didn't see anybody rummaging around in the scrap piles, nor did it feel like one would be permitted to do so if they wanted. Could I have read the situation wrong? Do you think they would let me out of the truck and peruse through their scrap? Or are there possibly different types of scrap yards, some that are buy/sell, and others that are sell only?


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 13, 2012)

There are both kinds. Fewer these days that let you wander in the yard, and I imagine it's insurance issues. Smaller towns are more likely to have the type where you can scrounge, unless you get to know they guys at the other type really well. Then they may even look out for your type of stuff.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 13, 2012)

As mentioned, cans are the WORST! horribly nasty to fool with - sticky/smelly, you have to crush them, then when you have a gazillion of them and melted you will have 2/3 crucible of nasty dross and 1/2 cup of not very good aluminum.

When I was casting a lot, I had a near by engine rebuild shop where the guys would throw the old pistons in 55gal barrels, and when full would haul to scrap yard. The owner would let me get all I wanted for a nickel over what the yard would pay... was a neat deal and pistons are great for casting.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 13, 2012)

using cans also has a high risk of explosion. if any moisture is still in a can, you could get blasted with molten metal when you put the can in.
steve


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 13, 2012)

strantor said:


> I plan to get into casting at some point in the future. I figure I'm going to want to have a lot of scrap aluminum ready to melt down at that point. I was wondering if it's worth my time to save up aluminum cans for that. Some things I've thought of: 1. might take a whole truck load of cans just to make a small part - not sure - currently running some math on that. 2. might not be the best aluminum to make parts out of (is aluminum is aluminum is aluminum?). 3. paint on cans + residual soda/beer inside might cause impurities or other bad mojo, Anybody casted out of soda cans before, or anybody have any input?



What everyone has said about cans is the absolute truth!!!
It is what i used for my first few melts and you have to have a lot of cans to make anything. My first melt and cast was for a 3"x6" cylinder and it took a five gallon bucket full of crushed cans (it was a real pain in the behind) but if it's all you have then it's what you use. Had lots and lots of sludge to skim off and the resulting poured aluminum is not very good. I did first melt into ingots from a muffin pan and then later re-melted them for the casting and it does help. I live in the sticks and finding any aluminum other than cans is tough.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 13, 2012)

extruded aluminum (window frames, screen doors ect ) is also not a good choice. it is not really the right chemistry for casting and will not give good results in most cases. automatic transmission cases are really good if you cant get pistons. the trans aluminum is very pure to avoid porosity, it's just hard to reduce to small pieces. i cut them up with a plasma torch.
steve


----------



## Elmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Another good source of cast material is aluminum wheels. Heat them up to hot short and break apart easily. Small engine blocks, their pistons and rods work well. Carburetors are pot metal, mostly zinc. I do not know about alternators. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/castinghobby/ is a good place for info. Happy casting.
   Elmo


----------



## Ray C (Dec 12, 2012)

Too bad about the cans... I have a next door neighbor who's an alkie and his recycling can is a mountain of empties.  Some local kids come, raid the pile and cash in -they're going to be millionaires soon  )


----------



## Thornwoods (Dec 12, 2012)

I started keeping buckets in my shop and when I saw some aluminum or brass on the cheap (or better for free) I would drag it home and toss it in a bucket. Built up a nice supply over time. I was never casting anything too important though, mostly things that you wouldn't care if the quality of metal was lower or mixed.


----------

